# NF appreciation Thread



## gioh (Nov 2, 2010)

NTs are often some of my favourite people. I always feel like we somehow balance each other out. For those of you with NF partners or friends, what do you really love about them?


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Lots of things. 

The way they can _care_ so much about things. Their capability for love.

Their enthusiasm, and their dreams are so endearing and often inspiring and a source of energy for others.

Their capability for _really_ listening and wanting to understand other people. 

Their honesty and sincerity.

The way they try to help their (soul)mate, children, friends, family, society any way they can.


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

lol. 1 reply. 

Feeling the luuurve.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

NFs are Patrick, we are the random dude -


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Delilah said:


> lol. 1 reply.
> 
> Feeling the luuurve.


But that one reply makes my ego explode. <3


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love their never-ending source of love and affection. They are also very positive and that helps NTs, which may be more realistic/pessimistic about things.


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> But that one reply makes my ego explode. <3


True, especially coming from an INTJ <3


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd go crazy if I didn't have NF friends - they're the only ones interested in whatever I have to say.


----------



## Capsaicin (Jul 23, 2013)

I want to squish you between two graham crackers with a stick of chocolate and eat you up.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty much all of my best friends are NF.

I'm on the fence between T/F, myself. I was formerly identified as an ENFP. But repeated test of cognitive functions indicated Ne-Ti, Socionics Type Assistant/TURBO/XL all gave me ENTp, 16 Personalities, Human Metrics, every damn online test gives me the same result. I don't see it. Maybe it's just a negative stereotype, but every ENTP type description gives off the "narcissistic asshole" vibe. I feel too much warmth in helping others to identify with these descriptions.

EDIT: Now my most recent test placed F at something like 21%. Guess I am a zombie.


----------



## Residual Deviance (May 11, 2013)

Yea, I can't actually express, in words that do it justice, how I feel for my ENFP significant other.

For as different as we can be at times, and as frustrating as these differences are... You've always been there. I don't quite get you and your kind, and I will forever give you shit for how blind you are for the patently obvious to me (despite being a "Ti-User" other models have me preferring Te so I can prod at your tert function and laugh), we just complement each other.

I have a respect for NFs, as we can analyse and improve systems with brilliance, you can do this with people. And I'll never know what it's like to do this without a ridiculous epiphany or head trauma. So, keep on being awesome in your own way. I'll keep on mocking you, but with admiration, and not disdain.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

absyrd said:


> Pretty much all of my best friends are NF.
> 
> I'm on the fence between T/F, myself. I was formerly identified as an ENFP. But repeated test of cognitive functions indicated Ne-Ti, Socionics Type Assistant/TURBO/XL all gave me ENTp, 16 Personalities, Human Metrics, every damn online test gives me the same result. I don't see it. Maybe it's just a negative stereotype, but every ENTP type description gives off the "narcissistic asshole" vibe. I feel too much warmth in helping others to identify with these descriptions.
> 
> EDIT: Now my most recent test placed F at something like 21%. Guess I am a zombie.


l think it's challenging for type descriptions to get into the kind of social skills an ENTP can possess as they can indeed be inconsistent, so they try to make things simpler by splitting the book smarts and people skills along NT and NF lines, respectively.

Though, some descriptions will mention some of the charm that is Fe, the argumentative nature is the primary focus.

Leads to type confusion all.over.the.place.

Lots of ESFP and ESTP drawn to the popularized ENTP image. Along with ENFJs from the underworld lol.

As a sidenote, my favorite ENTP description thus far has been: "The half-lndian, half-white person from movies.''


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l think it's challenging for type descriptions to get into the kind of social skills an ENTP can possess as they can indeed be inconsistent, so they try to make things simpler by splitting the book smarts and people skills along NT and NF lines, respectively.
> 
> Though, some descriptions will mention some of the charm that is Fe, the argumentative nature is the primary focus.
> 
> ...



Alright, you seem to know what you're talking about. Am I a T/F?.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

absyrd said:


> Alright, you seem to know what you're talking about. Am I a T/F?.


oh, l didn't meant that l knew lol.

But keep in mind,FI (ENFP) is different from Fe.


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

I like NFs and I envy them in some ways. When they socialize, they seem so natural. I want to study them and learn their secrets! I'm mostly kidding, but considering that I have trouble conveying emotion, they're such good references. 

I also like how open they are. Most show exactly what they're feeling, which is very much appreciated, and they're open to you as well. Most seem to go out of their way to demonstrate kindness and caring. They're so warm and friendly, and most of them have good things to say, too.


----------

